# Got a dilemma



## eaglewing (Apr 14, 2010)

*There is these 11 Apple Trees that some lady in Ill wants to have someone come over and 'harvest' them...
She wants to have as much of them cut down as possible BUT wants to be PAID for them... They are half dead, I would need to drive an hr to get there and take a BIG TRAILER with me, it is kind of hard to get to, definitely some 4wheel-Driving, and I can really only use the LIVE stuff. The dead stuff looks pretty DEAD to me and is starting to show rot and hollowing out.

My Q is: IS THIS REALLY WORTH IT??? It would be a GREAT source of APPLE wood for my new smoker and I'd have a lot of it too!!!! BUT I wouldn't even know what to tell her I'd PAY for it??? I mean I'm doing all the work and hauling off a lot of wood, I'm not sure what kind price tag to offer her at all??*


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't buy wood.  If I'm doin all the work, an they wan't em gone, fair trade, cause if they call a tree company there gonna be the ones payin.

I'd tell her yall would remove the trees fer the wood, even trade.


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

Tell her to get a quote from a tree service for removal and go from there. That should put the ball in your court, not being mean but sounds like shes trying to get the better end of the deal without lifting a finger.


----------



## rickw (Apr 14, 2010)

I wouldn't pay for them either. You cut and remove, that's payment enough.


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought of another way of explaining it to her, the cost of hauling the nonusable wood offsets the small amount of usable wood, therefore even trade.


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 14, 2010)

Good reply.


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 14, 2010)

*

I like that!!! It would be different if the whole 11 trees were good fresh wood and healthy, that would be a gold mine, but this is hardly worth the hassle... *


----------



## jak757 (Apr 14, 2010)

She'd have to pay a nice sum to have a tree service come remove those.  I agree with the others -- your labor will save her a lot of money, no reason to pay for the wood.


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 14, 2010)

Everyone is on the right track here.  She would have to pay good money for removal.

But i am going to say that most of that wood will be useable for you.  Standing dead wood doesnt easily rot.  Im not saying there wont be any rotten wood there, but the fact that its standing should be a pretty good indicator that even the dead wood is still fairly dense.  Plus side of that...should be almost seasoned!


----------



## promisekeeper (Apr 14, 2010)

I dont know what it's like in your state, but here in Ohio, we aren't permitted to haul wood across county lines with bark on it because of Emerald Ash Borers.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd check on that first, but then I agree with everyone else, you're doing the work, saving her money, so even trade


----------



## Dutch (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, if you do get to cut it and haul it off-look on the bright side-half that wood is already seasoned or nearly so for you to use.


----------



## corn cob (Apr 14, 2010)

I would say...."Ma'am, for $750 I'll cut/prune the trees and haul it off" ~~~ Other wise, I wouldn't drive across the street for it.

Luck!!

Edit: I change my mind. The price just went up to $100 per tree...$1100.00


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 14, 2010)

Depends on which counties you are talking about.  If you are in the quarantine area you can take wood where you want within the quarantine area.  And if your not in the quarantine area you cant take wood where you want.  You just cant take wood from a quarantined county to a non-quarantined county.  67 counties under quarantine currently.  I wonder how many times i can say quarantine in a paragraph?


----------

